# Probleme mit den Nav_rules und HTML code



## Sued_Faust (1. Dez 2008)

Moin,

hauptmenue.jsp

```
<div id="Layer2">[img]../bilder/banner.jpg[/img]</div>
<div id="Layer1">
	<f:view>
	 
			<t:panelLayout id="page" layout="classic" styleClass="pageLayout"
			headerClass="pageHeader" navigationClass="pageNavigation"
			bodyClass="pageBody">
				<f:facet name="navigation">
					<f:subview id="menu">
						<jsp:include page="include/navigation.jsp" />
					</f:subview>
				</f:facet>
			</t:panelLayout>
      </f:view>
</div>
<div id="Layer3">[img]../bilder/navitexte/naviText_Haupt.jpg[/img]</div>
<div id="Layer4"></div>
```

navigation.jsp

```
<%@ page session="false" contentType="text/html;charset=utf-8"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk" prefix="t"%>

<t:panelNavigation id="nav" styleClass="navigation"
	separatorClass="navseparator" itemClass="navitem"
	activeItemClass="navitem_active" openItemClass="navitem_open">

	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_logout" value="Abmelden" action="nav_logout" />
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_Geldauszahlung" value="Geldauszahlung" action="nav_Geldauszahlung" />
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_Überweisung" value="Überweisung" action="nav_Überweisung" />
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_Konto_aufladen" value="Konto aufladen" action="nav_Konto_aufladen" />
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_Daten_abrufen" value="Daten abrufen" action="nav_Daten_abrufen" />
</t:panelNavigation>
```

faces-config.xml

```
<navigation-rule>
	<description>
	Navigationsregeln für Navigationskomponente.
	Geht immer direkt zur Seite.
	</description>
		<from-view-id>*</from-view-id>
			<navigation-case>
				<from-outcome>nav_logout</from-outcome>
				<to-view-id>/pages/logout.jsp</to-view-id>
			</navigation-case>
			<navigation-case>
				<from-outcome>nav_Geldauszahlung</from-outcome>
				<to-view-id>/pages/geldauszahlung.jsp</to-view-id>
			</navigation-case>
			<navigation-case>
				<from-outcome>nav_Überweisung</from-outcome>
				<to-view-id>/pages/Ueberw.jsp</to-view-id>
			</navigation-case>
			<navigation-case>
				<from-outcome>nav_Konto_aufladen</from-outcome>
				<to-view-id>/pages/Kon_aufl.jsp</to-view-id>
			</navigation-case>
			<navigation-case>
				<from-outcome>nav_Daten_abrufen</from-outcome>
				<to-view-id>/pages/Da_abruf.jsp</to-view-id>
			</navigation-case>
</navigation-rule>
```

Mein Problem ist das ich z.Z. den Teil der im Layer1 ist, in dem eigendlich noch was anderes steht, aber aus übersichtsgründen rausgenommen wurde, in Layer 4 stehen soll. Aber wenn er in Layer4 steht dann ragieren die Navigation_rules nicht mehr also die Links funktionieren garnicht mehr.
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

gruß


----------



## Sued_Faust (1. Dez 2008)

werde ich ignoriert


----------



## L (2. Dez 2008)

Hm, sieht so aus als ob dann das f:view fehlt.
Einfach ma testen, obs funzt, wenn du das f:view als 'root'-element setzt 

ala:


```
<f:view>
//bla
<div id=layer4>
...
</f:view>
```


----------

